# HELP ID wild bird



## aluz

While I was out with my dog Elvis on his late afternoon walk, much to my astonishment I found a little bird on the side of the road, I instantly noticed the little one was in danger of being run over by a car and both of his legs did not work at all. I easily caught him, he offered no resistance, and I went straight back home. 
He was very cold, so I wrapped him on a flannel cloth and sat with him for a while. After being warm I inspected his legs and it appears he has no sensation on them, they simply do not work. I already offered him some water, which he gladly took. I put some egg food and an exotic bird seed mix I always keep for my budgies, it's similar to the finch seed mix. He hasn't tried to eat anything yet.

If he makes it through the night, and starts to eat, I will do my very best to rehabilitate him and depending on his legs, I will either keep him or release him back into the wild where he belongs.

Now I'm in need of help in determining the species. I believe he is a common nightingale, but I need confirmation on this.

Also if anyone has any tips in terms on good food I can offer the little fellow I will be very thankful.

Here are the pics, I apologize in advance as it is already night time here so I had to take them under artificial lighting.

031 by aluz391, on Flickr

032 by aluz391, on Flickr

033 by aluz391, on Flickr

034 by aluz391, on Flickr

035 by aluz391, on Flickr

036 by aluz391, on Flickr

037 by aluz391, on Flickr


----------



## Juhi

Awwwwww... Poor little one. So lucky to have found you...

God bless you for rescuing the little one. He is adorable. I hope he recovers fast. Karma to you for being such an amazing person. I hope someone comes along who can identify the bird. 
:hug:


----------



## Mikey Did It

Hi Aluz,
It looks like it might be a nightengale! Is that possible in your part of the world? What a precious bird.
Is it spring where you are? I think they are primarily insectivores.


----------



## aluz

Juhi said:


> Awwwwww... Poor little one. So lucky to have found you...
> 
> God bless you for rescuing the little one. He is adorable. I hope he recovers fast. Karma to you for being such an amazing person. I hope someone comes along who can identify the bird.
> :hug:


Thanks, Juhi! :hug:
I have been researching and from what I have read, I think he is an insectivore, so now I must find him some tiny insects and see if he eats. 
Tomorrow I will have to go to the local pet store to see if they sell ready to go mealworms or something along those lines.
I really hope the little one regains the use of his legs so I can set him free.


----------



## aluz

Mikey Did It said:


> Hi Aluz,
> It looks like it might be a nightengale! Is that possible in your part of the world? What a precious bird.
> Is it spring where you are? I think they are primarily insectivores.


Thanks for the help, Nedra! 
No, it is not spring here. It's getting colder and soon it will be winter here.
And there are nightingales, robins and other wild birds here in Europe, Portugal.


----------



## Juhi

aluz said:


> Thanks, Juhi! :hug:
> I have been researching and from what I have read, I think he is an insectivore, so now I must find him some tiny insects and see if he eats.
> Tomorrow I will have to go to the local pet store to see if they sell ready to go mealworms or something along those lines.
> I really hope the little one regains the use of his legs so I can set him free.


I really hope so too... But he is in your care now so I am sure he will be fine...!!! Stay blessed little one.


----------



## ParrotletsRock

One caution that I am sure you already thought of.. Make sure there is strict quarantine measures between this little one and your pets... Different clothes, hand washing and sanitizer as well as separate living areas... No telling what he/she could be carrying.


----------



## Mikey Did It

l love the sweet expression in that little bird's eyes and can only imagine that your eyes must be as kind and sweet as his. 
Aluz, I have raised a few insectivore babies in my lifetime and have used high-quality soaked dog kibble quite successfully. I had to force feed for the first day by gently prying their beak open and pushing the soft kibble to the back of their throat where the swallow reflex automatically 'kicked-in'. By the second day, they usually started opening their mouths and begging at my approach. Not sure if an adult bird would relearn that behavior or not, but I imagine you are going to have to resort to force feeding no matter what you feed, since he is injured and may be a little 'shockey'. 

My 'heart' is with you and I'm sending you positive thoughts for a successful outcome. You are a generous and kind-hearted soul for taking this tiny, little thing 'under your wing'.

Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## JWKnight

malnutrition can cause a bird to go through paralysis, starting with the legs. You may have to force feed the bird in order to get it to eat. Once they are starving, they are no longer feeling hungry.


----------



## Mikey Did It

Great point JW. Maybe that's why he was 'grounded' in the first place --- maybe the bugs are already hibernating in Portugal. Aluz said it was starting to be winter already.


----------



## 4711

I think even insectivores can get by with more plant derived food.

Fat based 'cakes' are prominent, beef tallow mixed with rolled oats, berries, sunflower seeds, etc. I believe I have read that meal worms are not a complete source for food though.

good luck with the little one!


----------



## aluz

Thank you, everyone! Especially you, Nedra for the valuable info regarding feeding the little fellow. I will immediately soak a bit of dog food for him and gently try to hand feed him. The winters here aren't very cold to the point of snowing (no below 0 Cº temps on my area) and there are still some bugs and insects around.

And yes, I am being extremely careful with my flock, no worries there! I have done this before with other wild birds.


----------



## despoinaki

This is a Nightingale Aluz! Here they are very common, I see them every Spring mostly in Chalkidiki. Sometimes they are friendly, one of them used to come close to me when I was standing in the garden. I've seen them eat insects (flies, ants, little worms,etc). Greeks say that this bird cannot be in captivity. They are great singers!
I am glad you rescued that little guy! I know he'll receive the best help from you! Update us on his condition!


----------



## tonic

He looks lovely! We don't have them here in NZ.

If you found him on the side of the road I would suspect he had a glancing blow from a car and could have nerve or spine damage. Good luck with it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Karma to you Ana for rescuing the beautiful little Nightengale. :hug:

I pray that when he begins eating he will regain the use of his little legs. It was wonderful that you were the one to find him and are doing your best to give him a chance at having a happy life.

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending lots of love, positive thoughts and healing energy for you and the Nightengale. Please let us know how things go. :hug:*


----------



## Vargur

Good luck saving him  

hope he gets better!


----------



## aluz

Well, I was successful and managed to give him a bit of moist ground dog food.
Earlier when I did the normal check I noticed he has an healthy amount of body fat (not skinny), so I don't think he had been starving. 
After I got him warm he readily took the water I offered him and he has always been very bright eyed and alert. He also flapped his wings a few times while on the hospital cage, too bad he has no control over his legs...
He is now tucked in, partially covered by the flannel cloth and is getting ready to sleep. His breathing is normal and not laboured and just now I saw his eyelids close for the first time.
I too, am praying to tomorrow see his big shiny eyes that I already love so much looking at me. ray:

I thank you all for the well wishes and prayers for the little fellow.


----------



## philw

Can't help with the ID since I'm mostly familiar with NA species. We don't have the nightengale in the US. Millions of migratory birds are killed by flying into windows as well as car collisions. Sadly, if it's a spinal injury (likely), the prognosis is not very good.
There's always hope though. Keep him comfortable and keep trying to 
feed. If you see improvement over a day or two, good. Small wild birds that can't stand or perch cannot be returned to wild. In the US they 
cannot be kept in captivity and need to be turned over to a rehab.
facility. 
cannot stand or p


----------



## jean20057

Good food your Aluz, for taking this little guy in to try and save him. Karma to you for being so very kind! I know he much appreciate it.

-Kristen


----------



## kwatson

I'm proud to call you my friend Ana, God bless you for opening your heart and home to this beautiful little Bird,I wish you the best with him..karma to you


----------



## aluz

:woot::woot::woot: The little trooper made it and is looking brighter and stronger than before. I was so happy when I went to check on him early in the morning and there he was, curiously looking at me! 

He is a very sweet fellow and somehow seems to know I am there to help him out. One of his legs is regaining the normal motion while the other is still not working. Still, it's good to see an improvement as he is now able to stand in one leg and use it for balance.
I will keep on nursing him, and if he gets the strength on both legs, I will be setting him free later today or early in the day tomorrow.

Oh, and I have given him a name. Percy, since the nightingale is an important symbol for poets, I found it ****ing to name him after one (Percy Bysshe Shelley).

Here are a couple of pics I took of Percy early this morning
001 by aluz391, on Flickr

002 by aluz391, on Flickr

I thank you all again for your prayers and healing vibes for little Percy, the nightingale!


----------



## aluz

Today the sun is shining outside and the temperature is mild at around 16 -18 ºC. I put Percy in a small enclosure in my back yard where he can get some sun. I have also trapped some live insects for him and placed them in the enclosure in case he chooses to eat them.
I have already fed him early in the morning and he is doing rather well so far.

I apologize for not replying individually to all, now with this little visitor I am even more busy than usual.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Help*

Check in your first aid kit. Give Electrolyte/ probiotics and liquid calcium in drinking water to strengthen the legs. Try to give him a few days support before setting free. the dog kibble is great and a block of wild bird suet labeled for insect eating birds in the garden is great support. The type of cake that says no melt is good even in heat of summer. If he stays around the suet will be good and other birds like it as well. Well Done, Aluz, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## Mikey Did It

I am so HAPPY to see little Percy made it through the night and has even regained one leg!!! He's your little miracle!!!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## aluz

I did put the electrolyte in the water yesterday and have been adding the calcium with the moist ground dog food.
It's night time here and Percy is now back inside all warm and cozy and getting ready to sleep.
His right leg is almost as good as new, the other at least has reflexes now, as he is able to close his toes in a fist when I touch them. Yesterday this did not happen. 
I am confident he will be strong enough in the coming days to be set free.


----------



## Cheesepusher

Wonderful news! I hope his recovery continues under your excellent care and you can return him to the wide world soon.


----------



## BirdFanatic

common sparrow


----------



## FaeryBee

*Percy, the beautiful little nightingale, is flourishing under your loving care, Ana! :hug:

I believe you were meant to find Percy so you would care for him and ensure his survival and well-being.
You were appointed to be his guardian angel and I'm thrilled to hear Percy is regaining the use of his legs so quickly.

Thank you for sharing Percy's journey and rehabilitation with us. 
Best wishes to you both as little Percy continues to regain his strength in preparation for returning to the world outdoors. :hug:*


----------



## aluz

FaeryBee said:


> *Percy, the beautiful little nightingale, is flourishing under your loving care, Ana! :hug:
> 
> I believe you were meant to find Percy so you would care for him and ensure his survival and well-being.
> You were appointed to be his guardian angel and I'm thrilled to hear Percy is regaining the use of his legs so quickly.
> 
> Thank you for sharing Percy's journey and rehabilitation with us.
> Best wishes to you both as little Percy continues to regain his strength in preparation for returning to the world outdoors. :hug:*


Thank you so much, Deb! 
It really was meant to be and I am thankful to have been at the right place and right time, so I could see little Percy. It's amazing how nature works and to see with my very eyes how much he has improved. The success is mostly due to Percy's strong will to survive. I'm just helping him out by giving him a little boost, that's all.


----------



## dsavino

God bless you Ana! Thank you for being little Percy's "guardian angel" and taking such excellent, loving care of him!:thumbsup:


----------



## aluz

dsavino said:


> God bless you Ana! Thank you for being little Percy's "guardian angel" and taking such excellent, loving care of him!:thumbsup:


Thank you, Diane! 

Little Percy is now almost fully recovered. Yesterday he really started to be more energetic and flying around the enclosure, he was able to perch well on his right foot and started to use the left as well, but sometimes he would lift it off the perch as if to take a break.
Early this morning, when I went to check on him he was wide awake and perching well on both feet. When flying and landing I don't see him in pain when using his "landing gear". 
He is so fast now that I'm no longer able to take a decent picture of him and I'm very happy that he is acting this way, because it means he is one step closer to being fully healed and ready for the world outside.

If all continues to go well, and after my daily late afternoon check on him, I notice both his feet have a nice and strong grip, I will let Percy take the flight for freedom tomorrow morning.


----------



## Budget baby

What wonderful news Ana, I found a small baby honey eater inside one of our classrooms the well meaning teacher wanted to place him in a box out in the sun. I took him and he was much the same no response in both of his legs. I took him with me and placed him inside my room where it was quiet and warm. It took the rest of the day but his legs both came back to normal as well. 
They might go into a kind of shock somehow.
I took him back to the exact place by the class window and his mummy was sitting there! She was calling he became agitated and wanted to go, SO away he went straight to her and they both flew off.

I am so happy you found sweet Percy and through your love and care he will be back where he belongs .


----------



## Mikey Did It

Wonderful news! It would be interesting to know for sure why he had lost the use of both legs, wouldn't it? Just shock? Dehydration? I can't imagine it was an injury that healed so quickly, can you? A sprain or bruise, maybe? I'd love to know.


----------



## aluz

Pretty boy said:


> What wonderful news Ana, I found a small baby honey eater inside one of our classrooms the well meaning teacher wanted to place him in a box out in the sun. I took him and he was much the same no response in both of his legs. I took him with me and placed him inside my room where it was quiet and warm. It took the rest of the day but his legs both came back to normal as well.
> They might go into a kind of shock somehow.
> I took him back to the exact place by the class window and his mummy was sitting there! She was calling he became agitated and wanted to go, SO away he went straight to her and they both flew off.
> 
> I am so happy you found sweet Percy and through your love and care he will be back where he belongs .


Thanks, Cathy! I will do the same thing tomorrow and set him free near the place I found him. I can't exactly put him on the spot since I found him in a dangerous place on the side of the road where he could be run over by a car. Percy will be my neighbour since I found him just a short 3 minutes walk from my house, so it's possible he will visit me in the future. 



Mikey Did It said:


> Wonderful news! It would be interesting to know for sure why he had lost the use of both legs, wouldn't it? Just shock? Dehydration? I can't imagine it was an injury that healed so quickly, can you? A sprain or bruise, maybe? I'd love to know.


I have no idea what caused the paralysis. I thought maybe he hit the windshield of a car while flying, but while checking on him, I did not find any blood nor visible bruising. I also thought he could have been stung by a bug or something like a bee and had that side effect. The possibilities are endless, I'm only glad he regained the use of his legs. The first day when I found him, I touched his limp legs and toes and he didn't flinch nor seemed to be in any pain. I noticed the same when I did the daily check on his legs as he was regaining his reflexes and mobility.

I'm also very grateful for Mother Nature having allowed me to help Percy, these last few days we had very good weather and I'm sure the mild temperatures outside and the warm morning sun have done wonders to Percy, so it was a nice combination of his strong will to survive, the blessing given by nature through the sunny days and my nursing him that ended up in a case of success.


----------



## SusanBudgies

aluz said:


> Thank you, Diane!
> 
> Little Percy is now almost fully recovered. Yesterday he really started to be more energetic and flying around the enclosure, he was able to perch well on his right foot and started to use the left as well, but sometimes he would lift it off the perch as if to take a break.
> Early this morning, when I went to check on him he was wide awake and perching well on both feet. When flying and landing I don't see him in pain when using his "landing gear".
> He is so fast now that I'm no longer able to take a decent picture of him and I'm very happy that he is acting this way, because it means he is one step closer to being fully healed and ready for the world outside.
> 
> If all continues to go well, and after my daily late afternoon check on him, I notice both his feet have a nice and strong grip, I will let Percy take the flight for freedom tomorrow morning.


That's wonderful news! :clap:

Thank you so much for caring for G-d's creature.


----------



## Jonah

What an awesome story this has been....thank you for sharing it with us Ana...


----------



## Bethanyi

Go Percy!  you will have to take some photos when you set him free ... That's if he doesn't want to stay in your living care ;-)


----------



## aluz

Thanks, Randy and Bethany!  Sorry I don't have any photos of the release as I was alone with Percy and I didn't have an extra set of hands to get the camera and also didn't want to stress him out more, he was agitated enough and eager to be out while I took him outside in the cage.

Percy, the nightingale is now a free bird! arty: I took the small hospital cage with me and placed it near the spot I found him. I then picked him up, stroked his head and wished him all the best. After that he wiggled his way out of my hands and flew high and beautifully. I followed his flight and saw he then landed on one of the tall cypress trees we have on the street I live in.

This was quite a ride and once again I thank you all for the prayers and words of support. :urock:
Every time I see a nightingale now, I will remember little Percy, the first insectivore bird I helped get back to his feet literally, the mission was accomplished and he is now back to where he belongs.

Good luck, Percy! You are always welcome to come over to my back yard, which you know has lots of flowers and also plenty of insects for you to feast on. Bring your friends too!


----------



## despoinaki

This was an amazing journey, Ana!! 
I am glad that everything went well and the little fellow flew back to the skies 
God bless you and little Percy!


----------



## Cheesepusher

So delighted to hear this! What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## aluz

despoinaki said:


> This was an amazing journey, Ana!!
> I am glad that everything went well and the little fellow flew back to the skies
> God bless you and little Percy!


Thanks, my friend! I'm also very happy that everything turned out well. 



Cheesepusher said:


> So delighted to hear this! What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing it with us.


Thank you, Karen! It was my pleasure to share this with people who understand and are true animal lovers.


----------



## aluz

To finish it up, here is the last picture showing where Percy flown to early this morning.
He flew to freedom and landed on one of the cypress trees on the picture (the second tallest green pointy tree). There are 3 more cypress trees planted in a row, but the camera didn't get them.

DSCF1702 by aluz391, on Flickr


----------



## Bethanyi

I'm so glad everything went so well! 
You did great! Such a kind soul helping out a bird in need


----------



## Jonah

Awesome Ana...


----------



## 4711

Well Done!
arty2::woot::jumping1::2thumbs::star:


----------



## Sabine.L

The bird looks to be in pretty good shape apart from the legs as far as I can tell from the pictures. My guess is trauma. The bird might have flown into something and that caused nerve damage. Hope it will resolve itself with time. The bird is very cute


----------



## JWKnight

*


Sabine.L said:



The bird looks to be in pretty good shape apart from the legs as far as I can tell from the pictures. My guess is trauma. The bird might have flown into something and that caused nerve damage. Hope it will resolve itself with time. The bird is very cute 

Click to expand...

The bird is all better, and free again... ((I think you missed a page  ))*


----------

